# Would it be Weird to have a Fursuit of a Character of the Opposite Gender?



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 7, 2018)

In the likely distant future when I finally get a stable job, I've been thinking about saving money for a fursuit because it's been my dream to own one since I joined the fandom. But it's been bugging me about what character my suit would be modeled after. 

The obvious choice is my 'sona, Sunburst, but I've been wondering if it would be weird because he's a male character and I'm female. Of course, I have other characters, but it would just be weird to me to have a suit of a character that is not Sunburst, because I may end up losing attachment to said character (I probably won't ever of Sunburst) 

So... would it be okay? Or would it just be really awkward and confusing?


----------



## Ginza (Jun 7, 2018)

Why not?? Pocari roo is a female wearing a male suit. That’s the beauty of this fandom, and fursuiting in particular. You can be who or whatever you want to be! If I were to get a suit, it would be of a male character, despite me being female


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 7, 2018)

I don’t think it’s weird.

I say do what ya want!


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 7, 2018)

It's your character and you have complete create freedom to develop it. 

Although male myself with my sona/OC my choice for it not to be of any biological sex.


----------



## Troj (Jun 7, 2018)

Nope! Plenty of people have opposite-gender characters. It's not weird at all.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 7, 2018)

Your fursona can be whatever gender you wan't it to be. There are no limits.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 7, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Why not?? Pocari roo is a female wearing a male suit. That’s the beauty of this fandom, and fursuiting in particular. You can be who or whatever you want to be! If I were to get a suit, it would be of a male character, despite me being female





AppleButt said:


> I don’t think it’s weird.
> 
> I say do what ya want!





Water Draco said:


> It's your character and you have complete create freedom to develop it.
> 
> Although male myself with my sona/OC my choice for it not to be of any biological sex.





Troj said:


> Nope! Plenty of people have opposite-gender characters. It's not weird at all.





Infrarednexus said:


> Your fursona can be whatever gender you wan't it to be. There are no limits.



Thanks, I feel more assured now.


----------



## Troj (Jun 7, 2018)

Personally, I think it's extremely therapeutic and enlightening to get into the "headspace" of a character who is fundamentally different from you in some way. At its best, it can help you to discover empathy for other types of folks.


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 7, 2018)

Not at all! I’ve seen men with female fursuits that have tiddies for fucks sake, that’s nothing compared to that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 7, 2018)

If Fjord Frost can pull it off, anyone can. There's also this guy.


----------



## Skakuna (Jun 7, 2018)

It's perfectly okey to have a fursuit of the opposite gender  Why limit yourself in any way? Just go for it


----------



## x_eleven (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> The obvious choice is my 'sona, Sunburst, but I've been wondering if it would be weird because he's a male character and I'm female.



It's not only wierd, but the Committee of Fursona and Fursuit Design(tm) has expressly forbidden it. 

Seriously, it's been done lots before.







This character (Renamon) is female. It's a guy under all that fur. It's not a problem.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 8, 2018)

No.  I wanted one a while ago of my husky character loosely based off of Frank Zappa


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 8, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> No.  I wanted one a while ago of my husky character loosely based off of Frank Zappa



Frank Zappa. Why does this bring to mind PVC and different coloured vinyl?


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Aug 5, 2018)

I have a gender fluid character but I dont wear her much, But I say go for it! Who cares what other people think?


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 5, 2018)

Not at all. Being genderfluid myself that’s normal for me. 

My favorite youtube fursuiter is female wearing male and looks great.


----------



## Dax Cyro (Aug 10, 2018)

Not weird at all. I know plenty of people whom have fursuits of the opposite gender. 
I have 2 male and 1 female fursuit myself .
Based on my own positive experience I say go for it.
All characters have brought me equal amount of fun and joy


----------



## Nihles (Aug 10, 2018)

My comment is actually just me quoting everyone.  Seriously, go for whatever you want!  Something to consider - make sure that the suit maker knows to accent male characteristics - broad shoulders, straight hips, etc.  Otherwise the suit will fit your biological anatomy and make it harder for people to tell the character. Someone who has more experience, feel free to contradict or correct me.


----------



## Nihles (Aug 10, 2018)

Also, is there anyone in the thread NOT a Pocari fan?


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 11, 2018)

What makes life so beautiful is the sincerity and childlikeness that we hide—from<little prince>
So,just do it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 11, 2018)

Isn't that like... Catfishing? :V


----------



## Varg Stigandr (Aug 12, 2018)

If you're at a con and concerned about the person rather than the character you're in the wrong place. About 30 minutes into a con and my brain gives up on trying to see suiters as people wearing costumes and accepts the character presented as a person. It's wonderful. I love it. Go for it.


----------

